# Control room out in Reaper?



## burp182 (Oct 8, 2018)

Has anyone successfully created a control room out in Reaper? I’ve done everything logical I can think of and it hasn’t worked yet. I have a multiple out interface and tried creating a channel (not routed to the main bus but to a separate output pair) and feeding it from an aux bus on the main out. I’ve record enabled the track with “monitor input” selected and whatever the “monitor but don’t record” command is. (I’m not in front of the computer - sorry.) Nothing. 

I’m sure this can be done but I’m missing it.
Thoughts?


----------



## Divico (Oct 8, 2018)

Not sure what you are trying to do. Something like setting up a headphone mix?
Smg studios and Frogleapstudios on Youtube are using Reaper in their recording studios, just to mention someone.
Keep in mind you have to enable multiple outputs in the preferences !
You can set up hardware outs on the aux. No need to route through the master track.
if you want a signal flowing with more than 2 channels keep in mind to check the pins on the fx you have on the track.
On the pic below I route a track to Output 3/4
If this is just for talking to the musician in the room Id deactivate the master/parent option in the send menu of the track
Master goes to 1/2.


----------



## burp182 (Oct 8, 2018)

This isn’t for a headphone mix. I need a control room bus to run speaker correction and anything else I might want without affecting the master mix. So a split off the master bus without being routed to the master again. Seems simple but isn’t proving to be. I know Studio One and Cuba’s/Nuendo provide this without much effort but Reaper, which will seemingly do about anything, is proving to be an issue.


----------



## Bernard Duc (Oct 8, 2018)

burp182 said:


> This isn’t for a headphone mix. I need a control room bus to run speaker correction and anything else I might want without affecting the master mix. So a split off the master bus without being routed to the master again. Seems simple but isn’t proving to be. I know Studio One and Cuba’s/Nuendo provide this without much effort but Reaper, which will seemingly do about anything, is proving to be an issue.


That’s what monitoring FX are for.


----------



## MatFluor (Oct 8, 2018)

Reaper has Monitor FX specifically for this purpose. Also depending on your template set-up, you render the stems of full mix without master - whatever you prefer.

But look at the Monitor FX. if you set the project tabs to visible all the time, you have a monitor FX button sitting on there (should be to the left in the project tab strip).


----------



## burp182 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks to both of you. Monitor FX is close to what I’m looking for but seems to be missing the ability to route the audio to a separate independent output (a control room out). My concern is that Sonarworks makes a gain adjustment to avoid clipping and I’d like to have independent metering of both raw and corrected tracks. If I’m wrong about this, please correct me. I watched a couple of online tutorials about Monitor FX and drew this conclusion.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Oct 9, 2018)

You're almost there.

Add Sonarworks to the Monitoring FX chain, and click the "2 in 2 out" button
Set the outputs to channel tracks 3+4 like this:





Then open the routing window for your master track, and add a new hardware output that routes master track channels 3+4 to your chosen hardware output like this:





Now you have separate hardware outputs for raw and corrected sound. If you save this as your default startup project, it'll be a set-it-and-forget-it scenario.
Hopefully that should solve it.


----------



## burp182 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thank you, Rasmus. I’ll set this up tomorrow and give it a try. Fingers crossed!

Thanks again.


----------



## Divico (Oct 9, 2018)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> You're almost there.
> 
> Add Sonarworks to the Monitoring FX chain, and click the "2 in 2 out" button
> Set the outputs to channel tracks 3+4 like this:
> ...


Great advise. Works perfectly for me. I now can use 2 instances of Reference. One for my monitors and one for my headphones.


----------

